# Dogfish Head Aprihop seasonal beer?



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

Was wondering if anyone has tried this beer from dogfish head. I was pickin up some beer today and came across it but didn't get it. I like all the dogfish stuff but im not sure about a fruit beer.

http://www.dogfish.com/brewings/Seasonal_Beers/Aprihop/14/index.htm


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Schecter30 said:


> Was wondering if anyone has tried this beer from dogfish head. I was pickin up some beer today and came across it but didn't get it. I like all the dogfish stuff but im not sure about a fruit beer.


This is a great summer beer IMHO. The fruit is not overpowering and the beer is very drinkable. A must try if you are a DogFish Fan. :2

Click for a bigger pic!


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> This is a great summer beer IMHO. The fruit is not overpowering and the beer is very drinkable.


Thanks! exactly what i was hoping to hear. I'll have to pick some up next time.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Been looking for that for awhile now, I keep missing the season. Glad to know it's out now, I'll have to go grab some!

FWIW, most of their other 'flavored' beers still taste mostly like beer. And I can't imagine a bad DFH! (Except 'Fort', can't stand that stuff)


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

newcigarz poured a better head on his :tu










It's a fruit beer, but a very well balanced one: both bitter and 
slightly tart (from the apricots,) with a nice sweetness from the malt and maybe a bit o'honey. The apricots & hops go better together than I would 
have thought. This is still a well hopped Dogfish Head beer, as you 
might expect. Definitely worth a try, especially if you are an 
IPA-lover and are interested in something a little different.


----------



## bmwe28m5 (Sep 14, 2007)

I like the apricot beers on the market, particularly the Pyramid Apricot Weizen.


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

I really like this too, but then again I am big apricot fan. :tu


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Sorry. I just can't imagine this being good. Do these come in 4 or 6 packs?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

burninator said:


> Sorry. I just can't imagine this being good. Do these come in 4 or 6 packs?


4 packs


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> 4 packs


Good. I'll try it. :tu


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

Trust me it's not fruity. It's just a hint of apricot.
To me Sam Adams Summer Ale has too much lemon in it.
Dogfish Aprihop has even less apricot taste than that.

Very good beer BTW.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

burninator said:


> Good. I'll try it. :tu


I think you will like it Jason.


----------



## avid toker (Dec 4, 2006)

I wasn't a huge fan of the DFH Black and Blue either....but the Aprihop is a decent summer beer. I rarely reach for it when there's so many other wheat beers that command my attention.


----------

